# Loft Bed



## David Bradford (Sep 12, 2019)

This is a loft bed I made for my niece.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great result....


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Wow! I want to be little again and sleep, study, hide in that! I love the look of it and I bet your niece will think of it and you all the rest of her life.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I been to 3 World Fairs and never seen the likes of that! Great job of planning and good job on the Building. WOW!.
Herb


----------



## BCR (Mar 30, 2009)

That is a great idea, looks like something I will have to try. For my new nephew and niece. 
Do you have any plans for it? Would love to get any you have made up, and will even pay for them (within reason)
PM me if you do.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Very impressive work and design. Loving the multiple functions , just wow


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Your a great Uncle. N


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

great project!

about 11 years ago my wife and daughter went bed shopping unsupervised and fell in love with a similar loft bed.... and they wanted $1800 for it back then! Needless to say, that wasn't in the budget. 

My solution wasn't as cool as yours, great job!


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

> about 11 years ago my wife and daughter went bed shopping unsupervised and fell in love with a similar loft bed.... and they wanted $1800 for it back then!


This one would probably cost at least twice that.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

very very nice


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Great use of space!!!!


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

BCR said:


> That is a great idea, looks like something I will have to try. For my new nephew and niece.
> *Do you have any plans for it?* *Would love to get any you have made up*, and will even pay for them (within reason)
> PM me if you do.


+1 on that. :wink:


----------



## David Bradford (Sep 12, 2019)

I didn't have plans for this. I had a picture of something similar in a store in NC and I did a couple of Autocad drawings I did for the CNC parts but that is it. If I can find the CNC drawings I don't think it would be too hard to finish up something.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Very nice. Maybe you should sell the plans for it.

A full size version of that would make great dorm furniture, but it would need to be sectional for easy moving. An everything-in-one piece. The secret hole could hold snacks and a little fridge.

Charley


----------

